# Boggy Creek Boats?



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was looking in...last month's Florida Saltwater Fishing magazine (I think) and ran across an ad for Boggy Creek Skiffs (well, boats, but their biggest is 16"). I did a little searching and can't find much info about them. They seem to be reviewed well and similarly well built. But, I can't find any info on price point. Does anyone have any clues on this?

-R.


----------



## freedom01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Boggy Creek Custom Boats are built in Jacksonville Fl. John offers several models between 11 and 16 feet. Has been building for around 10 years. 
Because each boat is custom built to the owners specs. ( You literally get to design your boat ) Prices can't be quoted before he knows more about you vision. Very well built, all composite, very good reputation and following. Limited website... boggycreekboats.com . Your best bet is to give him a call. Very painless. :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

There is info on them on the microskiff.com forum as well. I understand they are not cheap. I have been looking at Mosquito Bay skiffs. Price seems really reasonable.


----------



## freedom01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I read a similar post about Boggy Creek on Microskiff and took it for gospel. I then saw a review in Gaff Magazine that had prices listed for one of the models which I thought was just a low price to get your attention. A couple of month later I noticed another ad in Gaff advertising a complete package price of a different model, again very low. Curiosity got the best of me so I called . Turns out the Microskiff post could not have been more incorrect 
( WRONG ) When compared feature for feature with similar boats I found Boggy Creeks to be priced well below average and that is even before you consider that you get to design your own boat , not just choose from several different sized parts but actually have your boat built " one off ".


----------



## foreverfloatin (Jul 4, 2011)

S. Gunner. If you think Mosquito Bay Skiffs are priced right ? ( they are very reasonable ) you should really take the time to check out Boggy Creek.
I compared several builders and BC had the best price point of all of them including MB.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info on prices. I have not checked the price of BC skiff after what I read. They look like they make a nice skiff and if the price is right, all the more better. Thanks again.


----------

